# What isn't racism?



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Let's see...

Tea party wants the government to spend less = racist.

Al Gore says people who don't believe in man made global warming are like 1960's democrat racists...

Don't believe in man made global warming = racist

People who were against the Clinton's when they tried to take over health care also don't want Obama, Reid and Pelosi taking over healthcare

You don't want Obamacare = racist

You want public unions to pay for part of their medical and retirement benefits, is that also racist?

Is there literally anything out there in the politicial world where if you disagree with the democrats on a policy issue, you are not automatically considered a racist?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Tea party wants the government to spend less = racist.



Really? Where's a quote from someone calling _less government spending _"racist?"



billcihak said:


> Al Gore says people who don't believe in man made global warming are like 1960's democrat racists...



Really? Where's a quote fromAl Gore calling _not believing in global warming _"racist?"

In fact, don't bother-he said what you said he said, just not like you seem to think he said it:



> remember, again going back to my early years in the South, when the Civil Rights revolution was unfolding, there were two things that really made an impression on me, Gore said. My generation watched Bull Connor turning the hose on civil rights demonstrators and we went, Whoa! How gross and evil is that? My generation asked old people, Explain to me again why it is okay to discriminate against people because their skin color is different? And when they couldnt really answer that question with integrity, the change really started.
> *
> The former vice president recalled how society succeeded in marginalizing racists and said climate change skeptics must be defeated in the same manner*.







billcihak said:


> Don't believe in man made global warming = racist



See above.



billcihak said:


> People who were against the Clinton's when they tried to take over health care also don't want Obama, Reid and Pelosi taking over healthcare
> 
> You don't want Obamacare = racist



Really? Where's a quote from someone calling _not supporting 'Obamacare' _"racist?"






billcihak said:


> You want public unions to pay for part of their medical and retirement benefits, is that also racist?



I dunno. Got a quote?



billcihak said:


> Is there literally anything out there in the politicial world where if you disagree with the democrats on a policy issue, you are not automatically considered a racist?



Is there literally anything out there in the political world where if you disagree with the democrats on a policy issue, you don't _automatically cry about being considered "racist?_" :lfao:

Seriously, billi-I'm actually with you on more than a few issues. Your posts, though, make a lot of so-called conservatives look stupid by association.


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, when Gore discusses the democrats who were segregationists and then goes on to discuss people who are not convinced on global warming, he is attempting to paint them as the same as the racists.  It is what he is doing.  

The congressional black caucus, Al Sharpton, and Jesse Jackson, Jeneane Garafalo, are calling the tea party racists.  The tea party wants government to stop spending our money and to get control of out of control government.  Racism is not any where a part of the tea party.  So, if you are calling for the government to be more fiscally responsible, the new tactic is to call you a racist...

http://www.breitbart.tv/congression...arty-wants-black-americans-hanging-on-a-tree/

If you oppose Obama care you are doing it only because Obama is black, that is why I pointed to the Clinton's when they tried to take over healthcare.  People against Obama care are against the government controlling access to health care, they are not against it because Obama is black.


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmmm...





> [h=3]Paul Krugman Yelps That Opposing ObamaCare Is Racist[/h]Never mind Kenneth Gladney, the black conservative who was beaten up by Democrat-deployed union thugs for opposing ObamaCare. The NY Slimes' cartoonish Paul Krugman proclaims that resisting healthcare nazification is racist:​For the most part, the protesters appear to be genuinely angry. The question is, what are they angry about?​Power-mad socialists trying to replace their healthcare system with a statist nightmare straight out of Logan's Run? No, guess again:​[T]hey're probably reacting less to what Mr. Obama is doing, or even to what they've heard about what he's doing, than to who he is. &#8230; it's a strategy that has played a central role in American politics ever since Richard Nixon realized that he could advance Republican fortunes by appealing to the racial fears of working-class whites.​



Some more accusations of racism from Paul Krugman...
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/clay-waters/2009/08/07/paul-krugman-sees-racism-among-town-hall-mob-protesters

I





> n Krugman's self-satisfied world view, opposing Obama's health-care plan is not only misguided, it's (of course) racist:





> *But they're probably reacting less to what Mr. Obama is doing, or even to what they've heard about what he's doing, than to who he is.*
> That is, the driving force behind the town hall mobs is probably the same cultural and racial anxiety that's behind the "birther" movement, which denies Mr. Obama's citizenship. Senator Dick Durbin has suggested that the birthers and the health care protesters are one and the same; we don't know how many of the protesters are birthers, but it wouldn't be surprising if it's a substantial fraction.
> And cynical political operators are exploiting that anxiety to further the economic interests of their backers.
> Does this sound familiar? It should: it's a strategy that has played a central role in American politics ever since Richard Nixon realized that he could advance Republican fortunes by appealing to the racial fears of working-class whites.
> Many people hoped that last year's election would mark the end of the "angry white voter" era in America. Indeed, voters who can be swayed by appeals to cultural and racial fear are a declining share of the electorate.​


Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/clay-w...-among-town-hall-mob-protesters#ixzz1WZDepKYU


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Sheila Jackson Lee:



> *Jackson Lee: Racism Fuels Debt Crisis
> *
> Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) on Friday strongly suggested that members of Congress are making it difficult for President Obama to raise the debt ceiling because of his race. "Read between the lines," she said. "What is different about this president that should put him in a position that he should not receive the same kind of respectful treatment of when it is necessary to raise the debt limit in order to pay our bills, something required by both statute and the 14th amendment?"


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes well, the Left will do that 

In all seriousness, its used i believe because if you argue with it, they can try and use that arguement to prove their point.


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmmm...Unions:

http://washingtonexaminer.com/politics/2011/03/union-equates-lavish-benefits-black-civil-rights



> A lot of people forget that what [King] was doing in Memphis was fighting for sanitation workers there," says Josh Goldstein, an AFL-CIO spokesman. "It's important for people to make the connection. Martin Luther King was so important to the labor movement. Workers' rights and civil rights go hand in hand. It's a time to remind people what he was fighting for."



Read more at the Washington Examiner: [URL]http://washingtonexaminer.com/politics/2011/03/union-equates-lavish-benefits-black-civil-rights#ixzz1WZHSQHVM[/URL]


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, here's another one.  If you are against ILLEGAL immigration, you are a racist.  Do I have to look that one up?


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Moveon.org guy...

http://biggovernment.com/mrctv/2011/03/01/audio-moveon-coordinator-caught-on-tape-at-union-rally-tea-party-driven-by-racism/



> MoveOn: My opinion is that, first of all, Tea Partiers tend to be in a wealthier category so even if you don&#8217;t currently benefit from it, people don&#8217;t want to tax millionaires because everyone believes, kinda, in their heart of hearts that &#8216;I&#8217;m gonna be a millionaire one day&#8217;, you know?* So there&#8217;s kinda that class envy that fuels it and also I personally believe, especially in Louisiana, for a lot of citizens it&#8217;s racism*.


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Rep. Clyburn:

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/top-black-democrat-declares-opposition-to-obama-based-on-race/



> If you believe Congressman James Clyburn (D-SC), corporations stopped buying durable goods, home buyers put their plans on hold, and people quit their jobs on purpose &#8212; all  to make the president look bad. Why would they want to do that?
> Racism of course.
> Clyburn didn&#8217;t say it directly, but he certainly implied as much in this





> interview with McClatchy Newspapers. The House minority whip declared the cause of President Obama&#8217;s problems is racism.&#8220;You know, I&#8217;m 70 years old,&#8221; he said. &#8220;And I can tell you; people don&#8217;t like to deal with it, but the fact of the matter is, the president&#8217;s problems are in large measure because of the color of his skin.&#8221;
> Clyburn noted that he himself got hate mail, racist phone calls and offensive faxes on a regular basis. Asked how that relates to the president, Clyburn retorted: &#8220;We have the same skin color; that&#8217;s how it relates to him.&#8221;
> [...]
> Clyburn suggested that the &#8220;birther&#8221; movement of Americans who say Obama wasn&#8217;t born in the United States is fueled by racism.
> ...





> It was a staffer of Rep. Clyburn who first made the claim that Tea Party members protesting the final Obamacare vote called the Civil Rights hero Congressman John Lewis a ni**er, a claim that has been disproved by all of the video evidence.
> The fact that the claim was a hoax didn&#8217;t stop Clyburn from trying to exploit it to discredit the Tea Party.
> &#8220;It was absolutely shocking to me,&#8221; Clyburn said, in response to a question from the Huffington Post. &#8220;Last Monday, this past Monday, I stayed home to meet on the campus of Claflin University where fifty years ago as of last Monday&#8230; I led the first demonstrations in South Carolina, the sit ins&#8230;. And quite frankly I heard some things today I have not heard since that day. I heard people saying things that I have not heard since March 15, 1960 when I was marching to try and get off the back of the bus.&#8221;​Clyburn&#8217;s fake racism charges are part of a larger progressive strategy. It builds on the existing liberal meme of the intolerant conservative. Its nefarious purpose is to end discussion by intimidating people not to criticize progressive policy, and as in the case with the McClatchy interview, it remains unchallenged by the mainstream media who distribute these false claims.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2011)

??? what happened to my post???


----------



## granfire (Aug 30, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> ??? what happened to my post???



The racists ate it....


----------



## billc (Aug 30, 2011)

Gore could have used any of the science theories from history to demonstrate his belief that people who do not believe in man made global warming are not paying attention to what he believes the facts are.  The earth is flat debate, or the sun revolving around the earth debate, but no, he went straight to the democrat racists of the 1960's in an attempt to paint the people who doubt the science behind global warming as being of the same type as the racists.  He meant to smear them into silence.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Gore could have used any of the science theories from history to demonstrate his belief that people who do not believe in man made global warming are not paying attention to what he believes the facts are. The earth is flat debate, or the sun revolving around the earth debate, but no, he went straight to the democrat racists of the 1960's in an attempt to paint the people who doubt the science behind global warming as being of the same type as the racists. He meant to smear them into silence.



No. He didn't-he was talking about the struggle to change the discussion with the doubters involved. Bill Nye (the "Science Guy") explained it pretty well on FoxNews last night:



> &#8206;"If someone from New England has sex with someone from Papua, New Guinea, you get a human. You don't get anything else. So, racism is scientifically not especially compelling. If you learn the science of it, you let go of it. And when you learn the science of climate change, in my opinion, you will find it quite compelling and you will want to do something about it rather than pretend it doesn't happen"



Seen here

(And this is what I'm talking about, billi-it looks like poor reading comprehension and deliberate obtuseness. As a consequence, by calling yourself a "conservative" you paint  intelligent people like Rich Parsons and myself with the same brush, and make people like Tez, Sukerkin and Ken Morgan figure we're morons.....)


----------



## CanuckMA (Aug 30, 2011)

elder999 said:


> (And this is what I'm talking about, billi-it looks like poor reading comprehension and deliberate obtuseness. As a consequence, by calling yourself a "conservative" you paint  intelligent people like Rich Parsons and myself with the same brush, and make people like Tez, Sukerkin and Ken Morgan figure we're morons.....)



Well, you are Americans... :uhyeah::roflmao:


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 31, 2011)

OP just looks like a lot of false equations to me.  Disagreeing with the right does not mean calling them a racist.  It is a good victim card though, if believed.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 31, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> Well, you are Americans... :uhyeah::roflmao:


True we aren't fueled by mac and cheese....:uhyeah:


----------



## billc (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, no.  Gore could have stated, in the old days, people believed that the sun revolved around the earth, then, as science improved, it was shown that the earth revolved around the sun.  He didn't use that example or anything like it.  He went to the racists in order to associate people who do not believe the science behind global warming is accurate, and the attempts to fake data and destroy data don't help counter their beliefs, with racists.   You are missing the tactic that gore is using, regardless of what Bill Nye the science guy may try to say.


----------



## billc (Aug 31, 2011)

Also from gore's interview:





> When Bogusky questioned the analogy, asking if the scientific  reasoning behind climate change skeptics might throw a wrench into the  good and evil comparison with racism, Gore did not back down.
> 
> &#8220;I think it&#8217;s the same where the moral component is concerned and  where the facts are concerned I think it is important to get that out  there, absolutely,&#8221; Gore said.



http://dailycaller.com/2011/08/28/g...s-are-this-generations-racists/#ixzz1Wcf3mgp9
​


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't understand the focus on Gore. No one pays attention to him anyway? 

Nazis, racism, what other political cards are used in the world of political competition by color commentators (talking heads), and rowdy fans?  Is there a Jesus card...hmmmm?

Bill good one, you got a lot of responses quickly. But I think the discussion nose dived with brining up Gore.  Just my opinion.


----------



## billc (Sep 1, 2011)

Objecting to Obama doing his speech on the night of the republican debate = racism?

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2011/08/31/wolffe_opposition_to_obama_speech_possibly_based_on_skin_color.html



> It strikes me that it could be the economic times, it could be that he won so big in 2008 or it could be, let's face it, the color of his skin. This is an extraordinary reaction to a normal sequence of events," MSNBC contributor Richard Wolffe said on "The Last Word."


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 1, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Sheila Jackson Lee:



Ms. Jackson Lee seems to be confused. When has our government ever paid our bills? Seems to me all that our government is doing is making payments to cover the interest, while ignoring the principle balance. But what does she care? She is living high on the hog on the backs of everyday Americans.


----------



## billc (Sep 3, 2011)

representative Joe Walsh is not going to be at Obama's big jobs speech. When obama decided, like a little kid, to hold his job speech, which he can give whenever he wants, during the republican debate, Joe walsh decided that he wasn't going to attend.  Not because it was going to be held during the debate, but because Obama was calling for congress to make an appearence.  Normally, the joint sessions are held for state of the union addresses.  Because Joe Walsh will not attend, he has been accused of not attending because Obama is black...

http://www.breitbart.tv/rep-walsh-to-bashir-your-profession-did-not-vet-obama/


Here is what Rep. Joe Walsh stated about Obama's speech:



> Rep. Joe Walsh on Friday accused President Obama of abusing his power when he
> asked
> House Speaker John Boehner to address a joint session of Congress to outline
> his latest vision for how he wants to create jobs.
> ...


----------



## billc (Sep 3, 2011)

Dennis Prager weighs in on the congressional black caucus member who said members of the tea party movement want to see blacks hanging from trees, and didn't apologize:

http://www.dennisprager.com/columns...f_the_cbc_were_accused_of_wanting_jews_gassed



> Imagine a Jewish Congress member accusing the members of the Congressional Black Caucus (CBC) of wanting to see Jews gassed. How would any decent American -- on the right or left -- describe such a statement? Loathsome? Morally reprehensible? An obvious lie?	All three descriptions would be entirely accurate.
> Next question: How much media exposure would that libel be given?
> Would it make the front page of The New York Times and The Washington Post? Would we read ferocious editorials from coast to coast? Would the story lead on TV newscasts?
> Correct on all three, again.
> ...


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Tea party wants the government to spend less = racist.
> 
> ...



what do global warming clinton, economy, got to do with racism? I'd like to know that too.


----------



## billc (Sep 3, 2011)

Good to see you Blade 96.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Good to see you Blade 96.


In other words,


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Good to see you Blade 96.



hey bud.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 4, 2011)

I couldn't say what _isn't_ racism. 

I know what _*is,*_ though:

Rush Limbaugh says 'Melanin thicker than water' in reference to Colin Powell



> Powell said over the weekend that he wasn't sure if he would vote for President Obama again. Limbaugh responded that Powell will vote for President Obama because *"melanin is thicker than water*."





Maybe I'll start a "Rush Lamebag, dangerous lunatic" thread....:lfao:


----------



## granfire (Sep 4, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I couldn't say what _isn't_ racism.
> 
> I know what _*is,*_ though:
> 
> ...



I think that was Moonbat!


----------



## billc (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is Rush with an exended transcript on the history of Colin Powell and how he voted for Barak Obama over John McCain.

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/home/daily/site_102008/content/01125107.guest.html



> I said, "Secretary Powell says this endorsement's not about race.  Okay, fine.
> What I'm doing now Jonathan is researching Powell's past endorsements to see if
> I can find all the inexperienced, very liberal white candidates that he has
> endorsed.  I'll let you know what I come up with."  Then the next paragraph I
> ...





> At any rate, flew home after the game, I guess we rolled in at 10:45 or so, got
> into the house at 11:30.  I still wasn't aware how much it had blown up.  I did
> a little work when I went home, went up to bed, it was a long, taxing,
> exhausting day.  I'll tell you, it is tough physically going to a football
> ...


----------



## billc (Sep 4, 2011)

And here, from the extended transcript in2008 is Rush talking about the "intellectual" republicans who went for Obama, and then at the end he asks  the question, how many inexperienced guys did colin powell endorse before obama...



> RUSH: Here's what it is, folks.  This is very, very simple.  I'll tell you when
> this first hit me, and it probably hit you a little sooner than it did me.  When
> I traveled around the country, four years ago, three years ago, shortly after
> the Iraq war started; I ran into people from all political spectrums who didn't
> ...





> If Powell had endorsed McCain, you know what would have
> happened?  Donna Brazile and the other black elites in the Democrat Party would
> never have forgiven him.  This was all about Powell and race.  It was nothing
> about the nation and its welfare.  He said it's not about race, and I said,
> ...


----------



## billc (Sep 4, 2011)

In this short article you can hear rush say it in his own voice:

http://www.therightscoop.com/rush-c...-again-because-melanin-is-thicker-than-water/

There is a video of Rush and this short note from therightscoop.com



> I&#8217;m sure the MSM will be up in arms over this calling Rush a racist for even uttering such words. But what good reason could Powell have had for voting for Obama in the first place? His foreign policy experience? His military experience? His community organizing experience? No, we all knew Colin Powell endorsed Obama because he was black. It was a historic vote, remember? Even Rush said so much back in 2008 when Powell endorsed Obama, that it had everything to do with race. So why should we expect anything different now?


----------



## elder999 (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know what isn't racism, but I know that this is:

[yt]Q84eSxIiKqc[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Sep 4, 2011)

And this is:

[yt]P0ABD4GJxj4[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Sep 4, 2011)

And this is :

[yt]tiLVTzljOjA[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

And this is, too:

[yt]vdJB-qkfUHc[/yt]


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, the " conspiracy"  which you can read in Ayer's book, the one that came out on Sept. 11 the day of the attack, is he and his cohorts in the weather underground wanted to change the nature of the united states.  They went about it by bombing buildings, and then, when a couple of them died building a bomb to set off in a military dance in New Jersey, Ayer's and his terrorist wife Bernadin, decided to go into education and the law to achieve their end of changing the nature of the country.  Ayer's doesn't hide it.  Obama's book talks about it as well.  Ayers, the terrorist and personal friend of Obama, and his boss at the foundation where Obama worked, helped launch Obama's political career.  Bernadine Dorhn, Ayer's terrorist wife, also introduced the young couple, Michelle and Obama to each other.  Remember, Ayers and Bernadine, the terrorist bombers,  hated this country.  Ayers lectured a class I took in college on his movement.  He was an education professor at the University of Illinois at Chicago.

from wikipedia on the terrorist Bill Ayers and his terrorist wife:



> In 1970, Ayers and other Weather Underground leaders set up a bomb-making factory in New York's Greenwich Village. Their intended targets were Fort Dix and police headquarters in New York and Detroit. However, a bomb accidentally exploded, killing three people and injuring others. [SUP][21][/SUP]
> After the Greenwich Village townhouse explosion, in which Weatherman member Ted Gold, Ayers' close friend Terry Robbins, and Ayers' girlfriend, Diana Oughton were killed when a nail bomb being assembled in the house exploded, Ayers and several associates evaded pursuit by US law enforcement officials. Kathy Boudin and Cathy Wilkerson survived the blast. Ayers was not facing criminal charges at the time, but the federal government later filed charges against him.[SUP][4][/SUP] Ayers participated in the bombings of New York City Police Department headquarters in 1970, the United States Capitol building in 1971, and the Pentagon in 1972, as he noted in his 2001 book, _Fugitive Days_. Ayers writes:Although the bomb that rocked the Pentagon was itsy-bitsy - weighing close to two pounds - it caused 'tens of thousands of dollars' of damage. The operation cost under $500, and no one was killed or even hurt.[SUP][22][/SUP]​However, his bombs killed at least seven people, including three policemen.[SUP][23][/SUP] Some media reports and political critics have suggested that Ayers, Dohrn or the Weathermen were connected to the fatal 1970 San Francisco Police Department Park Station bombing but neither Ayers nor anyone else has been charged or convicted of this crime.[SUP][24][/SUP] Yet according former Weather Underground member Larry Grathwohl, Ayers confided to him that Dohrn had planned, developed, and executed the bombing.[SUP][25][/SUP]
> While underground, Ayers and fellow member Bernardine Dohrn married, and the two remained fugitives together, changing identities, jobs and locations.



These two people are the close personal friends of the First family of the united states, and yet, Rush and Hannity and O'reilly are supposed to be the bad guys here.


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

This is from wikipedia on Bernadine Dorhn, the terrorist bomber wife of Bill Ayers and the woman who helped introduce Michelle to Barak obama:



> Dohrn became one of the leaders of the Revolutionary Youth Movement (RYM), a radical wing of Students for a Democratic Society (SDS), in the late 1960s. Dohrn with ten other SDS members associated with the RYM issued, on June 18, 1969, a sixteen-thousand-word manifesto entitled, "You Don't Need a Weatherman to Know Which Way the Wind Blows" in _New Left Notes_. The title came from Bob Dylan's song, "Subterranean Homesick Blues."[SUP][7][/SUP] The manifesto stated that "the goal [of revolution] is the destruction of US imperialism and the achievement of a classless world: world communism."[SUP][8][/SUP] The manifesto concludes with, "The RYM must also lead to the effective organization needed to survive and to create another battlefield of the revolution. A revolution is a war; when the Movement in this country can defend itself militarily against total repression it will be part of the revolutionary war. This will require a cadre organization, effective secrecy, self-reliance among the cadres..."[SUP][9][/SUP] The manifesto also asserted that African-Americans were a "black colony" within a U.S. government that was doomed to overextend itself. And the RYM was needed to quicken this process. Dohrn said, "The best thing that we can be doing for ourselves, as well as for the [Black] Panthers and the revolutionary black liberation struggle, is to build a ****ing white revolutionary movement."[SUP][7][/SUP]



And yet Rush, Hannity and O'reilly are supposed to be the bad guys.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Ayers, the terrorist and personal friend of Obama, and his boss at the foundation where Obama worked, helped launch Obama's political career. Bernadine Dorhn, Ayer's terrorist wife, also introduced the young couple, Michelle and Obama to each other..



None of this is true. Barack and Michelle Obama met while he was a summer intern at her law firm. She was assigned as his advisor. This is a matter of corporate record at Sidley Austin, the Chicago law firm where they met.

Ayers was never Obama's boss-they served together on the board of the Chicago Annenberg Foundation (I think). Investigations by the New York Times, FoxNews and CNN concluded that Ayers and Obama were not close.

 Alinsky much? :lfao:


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

This statement made by the terrorist wife of Bill Ayers, the friend to the Obamas, and the man who launched Obamas political career said this about the manson murders:



> Dohrn was criticized for comments she made about the murders of actress Sharon Tate and retail store owners Leno and Rosemary LaBianca by theCharles Manson clan. In a speech during the December 1969 "War Council" meeting organized by the Weathermen, attended by about 400 people inFlint, Michigan, Dohrn said, "First they killed those pigs, then they ate dinner in the same room with them, then they even shoved a fork into the victim's stomach! Wild!"[SUP][12][/SUP] In greeting each other, delegates to the war council often spread their fingers to signify the fork.[SUP][7][/SUP]



This is the woman who introduced Michelle to Barak.  The fork symbol was a great moment for this woman don't you think.  And Rush, Hannity and O'reilly are supposed to be the bad guys, when Bill Ayers, and Bernadine Dorhn, and Reverend Wright are close and trusted personal friends of Barak Obama.  Obama worked for Bill Ayers and Michelle was close friends with Bernadine Dorhn.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> This is the woman who introduced Michelle to Barak.



This is a lie.


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

On Barak obama and the terrorists Bill Ayers and his wife:

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/rich-noyes/2008/09/23/barack-obama-bill-ayers-stanley-kurtz-makes-connection



> With just 42 days left until Election Day, the broadcast networks have not presented a single in-depth report on Obama&#8217;s relationship with Ayers. But Kurtz&#8217;s review of the documents at the Chicago Annenberg Challenge (CAC) shows the two &#8220;worked as a team to advance the CAC agenda,&#8221; which &#8220;flowed from Mr. Ayers&#8217;s educational philosophy, which called for infusing students and their parents with a radical political commitment, and which downplayed achievement tests in favor of activism.&#8221;
> 
> For a flavor of Ayers&#8217; continuing radicalism, the [URL="http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F02E1DE1438F932A2575AC0A9679C8B63&scp=1&sq=weathermen"]New York Times profiled





> the 1960s radical back on September 11, 2001, the same day as the al-Qaeda attack that killed thousands of New Yorkers at the World Trade Center. The piece by Dinitia Smith began: &#8220;&#8216;I don&#8217;t regret setting bombs,&#8217; Bill Ayers said. &#8216;I feel we didn&#8217;t do enough.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> A short excerpt from that piece:
> Mr. Ayers, who in 1970 was said to have summed up the Weatherman philosophy as: ''Kill all the rich people. Break up their cars and apartments. Bring the revolution home, kill your parents, that's where it's really at,'' is today distinguished professor of education at the University of Illinois at Chicago. And he says he doesn't actually remember suggesting that rich people be killed or that people kill their parents, but ''it's been quoted so many times I'm beginning to think I did,'' he said. ''It was a joke about the distribution of wealth.''​


Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/rich-n...-stanley-kurtz-makes-connection#ixzz1X4Sv3RCj[/URL]


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

From national review on Obama and his relationship with the terrorist Bill Ayers and his terrorist wife Bernadine Dorhn:

http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/225910/why-wont-obama-talk-about-columbia/andrew-c-mccarthy




You might think the _Times_ would be more curious. After all, the Democrats&#8217; presidential nominee has already lied to the Gray Lady about the origins of his relationship with Weather Underground terrorists Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn. Back in May, in a cheery[URL="http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/11/us/politics/11chicago.html?ref=politics"]profile





 of Obama&#8217;s early Chicago days, the _Times_ claimed (emphasis is mine):Mr. Obama also fit in at Hyde Park&#8217;s fringes, among university faculty members like Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn, unrepentant members of the radical Weather Underground that bombed the United States Capitol and the Pentagon to protest the Vietnam War. *Mr. Obama was introduced to the couple in 1995 at a meet-and-greet they held for him at their home, aides said.*​Now look, anyone who gave five seconds of thought to that passage smelled a rat. Ayers and Dohrn are passionate radical activists who lived as fugitives for a decade. There&#8217;s no way they held a political coming-out party for someone who was unknown to them. Obviously, they already knew him well enough by then to feel very comfortable. They might have been sympathetic to a relative stranger, but sponsoring such a gathering in one&#8217;s living room is a strong endorsement.
And now, even the _Times_ now knows it&#8217;s been had. In this past weekend&#8217;s transparent whitewashing of the Obama/Ayers tie, the paper claimed that the pair first met earlier in 1995, &#8220;at a lunchtime meeting about school reform in a Chicago skyscraper[.]&#8221; That storyline is preposterous too, but it is also a marked revision of the paper&#8217;s prior account (which, naturally, reporter Scott Shane fails to mention).
Why the change? The tacit concession was forced by Stanley Kurtz and Steve Diamond &#8212; whom the _Times_ chooses not to acknowledge but who hover over Shane&#8217;s sunny narrative like a dark cloud.
Despite all manner of stonewalling by Obama, Ayers and their allies, these commentators have doggedly pursued information about the Chicago Annenberg Challenge. That&#8217;s the $150+ million &#8220;education reform&#8221; piggy bank substantially controlled in the nineties by Ayers and Obama, who doled out tens of millions of dollars to Leftist radicals &#8212; radicals who, like their patrons, understood that control over our institutions, and especially our schools, was a surer and less risky way to spread their revolution than blowing up buildings and mass-murdering American soldiers. As Diamond observes, in a 2006 speech in Venezuela, with Leftist strongman Hugo Chavez looking on, Ayers exhorted: &#8220;Teaching invites transformations, it urges revolutions









[/URL]


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

Also from the article:




Be clear on that much: Whether clothed as a terrorist or an academic, Ayers has made abundantly clear in his public statements, both before and after he established a working relationship and mutual admiration society with Obama, that he remains a revolutionary fueled by hatred of the United States. And while Obama now ludicrously pleads ignorance about Ayers&#8217;s terrorism &#8212; the terrorism that made the unabashed Ayers an icon of the Left &#8212; understand that this rabid anti-Americanism is the common denominator running through Obama&#8217;s orbit of influences.
Yes, Ayers is blunter than Obama. As he so delicately told the _Times_, America makes him &#8220;want to puke.&#8221; The smoother Obama is content to say our society needs fundamental &#8220;change.&#8221; But what they&#8217;re talking about is not materially different.
Such sentiments should make Obama unelectable. So, when it comes to his own radical moorings, Obama is engaged in classic liar behavior. He changes his story as the facts change &#8212; and the burden is always on you to dig up the facts, not on him to come clean. Yesterday, asked to comment on the Ayers relationship, David Axelrod, Obama&#8217;s top political adviser, hilariously chirped, &#8220;There&#8217;s no evidence that they&#8217;re close.&#8221; Translation: Get back to us when you can prove more damaging information &#8212; until then, we don&#8217;t need to further refine our perjury.
And then Axelrod gave us still more lies: &#8220;There&#8217;s no evidence that Obama in any way subscribed to any of Ayers&#8217; views.&#8221;
Oh yeah? Well, Mr. Axelrod, how do you explain Obama&#8217;s breathless endorsement of Ayers&#8217;s 1997 Leftist polemic on the criminal-justice system, _A Kind and Just Parent_? As Stanley Kurtz has recounted, Ayers&#8217;s book is a radical indictment of American society: We, not the criminals, are responsible for the violent crime that plagues our cities; even the most vicious juvenile offenders should not be tried as adults; prisons should eventually be replaced by home detention; American justice is comparable to South Africa under Apartheid. Obama&#8217;s reaction? He described the book as &#8220;a searing and timely account&#8221; &#8212; a take even the _Times_ concedes was a &#8220;rave review.&#8221;
Obama and Ayers shared all kinds of views. That is why they worked so well together at the Chicago Annenberg Challenge (CAC), fundingthe likes of Mike Klonsky, a fellow SDS and Maoist associate of Ayers who, as Steve Diamond relates, used to host a &#8220;social justice&#8221; blog on Obama&#8217;s campaign website. With Obama heading the board of directors that approved expenditures and Ayers, the mastermind running its operational arm, hundreds of thousands of CAC dollars poured into the &#8220;Small Schools Workshop&#8221; &#8212; a project begun by Ayers and run by Klonsky to spur the revolution from the ground up.
Precisely because they shared the same views, Obama and Ayers also worked comfortably together on the board of the Woods Fund. There, they doled out thousands of dollars to Jeremiah Wright&#8217;s Trinity Church to promote its Marxist &#8220;black liberation theology.&#8221; Moreover, they underwrote the Arab American Action Network (AAAN) founded by Rashid Khalidi, a top apologist for Yasser Arafat. As _National Review_&#8217;s David Pryce-Jones notes, Khalidi once directed WAFA, the terrorist PLO&#8217;s news agency. Then, like Ayers, he repackaged himself as an academic who rails at American policy. The AAAN, which supports driver&#8217;s licenses and public welfare benefits for illegal aliens, holds that the establishment of Israel was an illegitimate &#8220;catastrophe.&#8221;
Khalidi, who regards Israel as a &#8220;racist&#8221; &#8220;apartheid&#8221; state, supports Palestinian terror strikes against Israeli military targets. It&#8217;s little surprise that he should be such a favorite of Ayers, the terrorist for whom &#8220;racism&#8221; and &#8220;apartheid&#8221; trip off the tongue as easily as &#8220;pass the salt.&#8221;
And it&#8217;s no surprise that the like-minded Obama would be a fan. Khalidi, after all, has mastered the Arafat art of posing as a moderate before credulous Westerners while (as Martin Kramer documents) scalding America&#8217;s &#8220;Zionist lobby&#8221; when addressing Arabic audiences. The Obama who decries &#8220;bitter&#8221; Americans &#8220;cling[ing] to guns or religion&#8221; when he&#8217;s in San Francisco but morphs into a God-fearing Second Amendment enthusiast when he&#8217;s in Pennsylvania &#8212; like the Obama who pummels NAFTA before labor union supporters but has advisers quietly assure the Canadians not to worry about such campaign cant &#8212; surely appreciates the craft.
Obama and Ayers not only demonstrated their shared view of Khalidi by funding him. They also gave glowing testimonials at a farewell dinner when Khalidi left the University of Chicago for Columbia&#8217;s greener pastures. That would be the same Columbia from which Obama graduated in 1983.
Khalidi was leaving to become director of Columbia&#8217;s Middle East Institute, assuming a professorship endowed in honor of another Arafat devotee, the late Edward Said. A hero of the Left who consulted with terrorist leaders (including Hezbollah&#8217;s Sheikh Hassan Nasrallah) and was once photographed hurling rocks at Israelis from the Lebanese border, Said was exposed by researcher Justus Reid Weiner as a fraud who had created a fictional account of his childhood, the rock on which he built his Palestinian grievance mythology.
We know precious little about Obama&#8217;s Columbia years, but the _Los Angeles Times_ has reported that he studied under Said. In and of itself, that is meaningless: Said was a hotshot prof and hundreds of students took his comparative-lit courses. But Obama plainly maintained some sort of tie with Said &#8212; a photo making the Internet rounds shows Obama conversing with the great man himself at a 1998 Arab American community dinner in Chicago, where the Obamas and Saids were seated together.
Said had a wide circle of radical acquaintances. That circle clearly included Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn. When they came out of hiding in the early 1980s (while Obama was attending Columbia), Ayers took education courses at Bank Street College, adjacent to Columbia in Morningside Heights &#8212; before earning his doctorate at Columbia&#8217;s Teachers College in 1987.
Said was so enamored of Ayers that he commended the unrepentant terrorist&#8217;s 2001 memoir, _Fugitive Days _&#8212; the book in which the haughty Ayers brags about his Weatherman past &#8212; with this glowing dust-jacket blurb:What makes _Fugitive Days_ unique is its unsparing detail and its marvelous human coherence and integrity. Bill Ayers&#8217;s America and his family background, his education, his political awakening, his anger and involvement, his anguished re-emergence from the shadows: all these are rendered in their truth without a trace of nostalgia or &#8220;second thinking.&#8221; For anyone who cares about the sorry mess we are in, this book is essential, indeed necessary, reading.​Sorry mess, indeed. For his part, Ayers is at least equally enthralled by Said, of whom, even in death, Ayers says &#8220;[t]here is no one better positioned &#8230; to offer advice on the conduct of intellectual life[,]&#8221; than the man who was &#8220;over the last thirty-five years, the most passionate, eloquent, and clear-eyed advocate for the rights of the Palestinian people.&#8221;
After they left Columbia, both Obama and Ayers went to Chicago: Obama to become a &#8220;community organizer&#8221; (the director of the Developing Communities Project, an offshoot of the Gamaliel Foundation dedicated to Saul Alinsky&#8217;s principles for radicalizing society); Ayers, two years later, to teach at the University of Illinois. Diamond details how they both became embroiled in a major education controversy that resulted in 1988 reform legislation.
Ayers&#8217;s father, Tom Ayers, a prominent Chicago businessman, was also deeply involved in the reform effort. Interestingly, in 1988, while Obama and Ayers toiled on the same education agenda, Bernadine Dohrn worked as an intern at the prestigious Chicago law firm of Sidley Austin &#8212; even though she could not be admitted to the bar due to her contempt conviction for refusing to cooperate in a terrorist investigation. How could that happen? It turns out that Sidley was the longtime outside counsel for Tom Ayers&#8217;s company, Commonwealth Edison. That is, Ayers&#8217; father had pull at the firm and successfully pressed for the hiring of his daughter-in-law.
The next summer, though he had gone off to Harvard Law School (another impressive accomplishment he prefers not to discuss), Obama returned to the Windy City to work as an intern at Sidley. Dohrn was gone by then to teach at Northwestern. A coincidence? Maybe (Diamond doesn&#8217;t think so), but that&#8217;s an awful lot of coincidences &#8212; and a long trail of common people, places and experiences &#8212; for people who purportedly didn&#8217;t know each other yet managed to end up as partners in significant financial and political ventures.
In short, Bill Ayers and Barack Obama moved in the same circles, were driven by the same cause, and admired the same radicals all the way from Morningside Heights to Hyde Park. They ended up publicly admiring each other, promoting each other&#8217;s work, sitting on the same boards, and funding the same Leftist agitators.
You could conclude, as I do, that it all goes back to a formative time in his life that Obama refuses to discuss. Or you could buy the fairy tale that Bill Ayers first encountered an unknown, inexperienced, third-year associate from a small Chicago law-firm over coffee in 1995 and suddenly decided Barack Obama was the perfect fit to oversee the $150 million pot of gold Ayers hoped would underwrite his revolution.






Yes, with these connections to two radical terrorists, who bombed people in the United States, proudly, and held the beleifs they still hold, to say that Rush, and Hannity and O'reilly are the bad guys is truly absurd.  Does anyone think that any republican candidate could have been elected if even half of this information had been true about them.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]D2O8Snvi6Ys[/yt]


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

A nice tie up of their relationship:



> In short, Bill Ayers and Barack Obama moved in the same circles, were driven by the same cause, and admired the same radicals all the way from Morningside Heights to Hyde Park. They ended up publicly admiring each other, promoting each other&#8217;s work, sitting on the same boards, and funding the same Leftist agitators.
> You could conclude, as I do, that it all goes back to a formative time in his life that Obama refuses to discuss. Or you could buy the fairy tale that Bill Ayers first encountered an unknown, inexperienced, third-year associate from a small Chicago law-firm over coffee in 1995 and suddenly decided Barack Obama was the perfect fit to oversee the $150 million pot of gold Ayers hoped would underwrite his revolution.



To say that Bernadine dorhn did not introduce Michelle and Barak  is itself dishonest. Michelle worked at the lawfirm, and knew the terrorist and charles manson admirer Bernadine, and Bill Ayer's knew and worked with Barak Obama.  To say that they were not introduced by them is being intentionally naive.  For the president of the united states and his wife to have been introduced to each other by a couple who detonated bombs in the united states, unapologetically, and admired the killings of innocent americans by the manson family would be slightly embarrasing to the first couple, don't you think.

I believe the author of the article Andy McCarthy is the former prosecuter who prosecuted the Blind Sheik, the first terrorist who tried to bring down the world trade center.  In fact he is the same guy:  from wikipedia

*Andrew C. McCarthy III* is a former Assistant United States Attorney for the Southern District of New York. A Republican, he is most notable for leading the 1995 terrorism prosecution against Sheik Omar Abdel Rahman and eleven others. The defendants were convicted of the 1993 World Trade Center bombing and planning a series of attacks against New York City landmarks.[SUP][1][/SUP] He also contributed to the prosecutions of terrorists who bombed US embassies in Kenya and Tanzania. He resigned from the Justice Department in 2003. He is currently a columnist for National Review.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> A nice tie up of their relationship:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that Bernadine dorhn did not introduce Michelle and Barak is a lie is itself dishonest. She worked at the lawfirm, and knew the terrorist and charles manson admirer Bernadine, and Bill Ayer's knew and worked with Barak Obama. To say that they were not introduced by them is being intentionally naive.er.



Well, no billi, it's not. Dohrn worked at the law firm from 1984-88. Michelle Obama graduated from law school in 1988. Obama came to work at Sidley Austin in the summer of 1989. This is, again, all a matter of corporate-and thus, *public*-record. 

It really bugs me that I'm coming to Obama's defense, but a lie is a lie, billi, and that's what you're posting. Not to be insulting, but I would suggest you broaden your sources of reading material, and get your facts straight. In the meantime, you might talk about how racist Obama is, or his relationship with Wright.

Of course, those things don't change that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are racist. Then there's this:

[yt]S38VioxnBaI[/yt]


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

I have to ask the others out there on martialtalk.com, would any of you have knowingly associated with Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dorhn, let alone allowed them to help you with your political career?  Keep in mind what these two had done in the past, how they are unrepentant about it, and how they feel about the United States.  These two terrorists who hate the United States and set off bombs to change the nature of the united states, are the close personal friends of the President of the United states and his wife.

This is from wikipedia on Bill Ayers:



> In June 1969, the Weatherman took control of the SDS at its national convention, where Ayers was elected Education Secretary.[SUP][11][/SUP] Later in 1969, Ayers participated in planting a bomb at a statue dedicated to police casualties in the 1886 Haymarket affair confrontation between labor supporters and theChicago police.[SUP][15][/SUP] The blast broke almost 100 windows and blew pieces of the statue onto the nearby Kennedy Expressway.[SUP][16][/SUP] (The statue was rebuilt and unveiled on May 4, 1970, and blown up again by other Weathermen on October 6, 1970.[SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP] Rebuilding it yet again, the city posted a 24-hour police guard to prevent another blast, and in January 1972 it was moved to Chicago police headquarters.[SUP][18][/SUP])
> Ayers participated in the Days of Rage riot in Chicago in October 1969, and in December was at the "War Council" meeting in Flint, Michigan. Two major decisions came out of the "War Council." The first was to immediately begin a violent, armed struggle (e.g., bombings and armed robberies) against the state without attempting to organize or mobilize a broad swath of the public. The second was to create underground collectives in major cities throughout the country.[SUP][19][/SUP] Larry Grathwohl, a Federal Bureau of Investigation informant in the Weatherman group from the fall of 1969 to the spring of 1970, stated that "Ayers, along with Bernardine Dohrn, probably had the most authority within the Weatherman".[SUP][20][/SUP]


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

Another article on Bill Ayers and Barak:

http://www.noquarterusa.net/blog/4568/barack-michelle-bill-ayers-and-bernadine-dohrn-its-not-just-the-lies/



> Everything discovered to date undeniably document that Barack Obama and Bill Ayers have personal, professional, and political ties that span nearly 20 years. Steve Diamond believes they likely first met in 1988 following Chicago&#8217;s teacher&#8217;s strike. Barack was hired into a Woods Fund sponsored position with Developing Communities Project that was a member of Bill Ayers&#8217; Alliance for Better Chicago Schools (ABCs) (





> Global Labor and Politics, June 7, 2008).
> Consider as well:
> 
> In November 20, 1997. Michelle Obama, then Associate Dean of Student Services and Director of the University of Chicago Community Service Center, organized and participated in a panel that included Barack and Bill,Should a child ever be called a &#8220;super predator?&#8221; at the University of Chicago. See also, Chicago Tribune.
> ...





> But first, let&#8217;s get back to Barack, Bill, and Bernadine. Again, Michelle plays at least a bit role in this but to what extent is still unclear. Over the years Barack, Bill, Bernadine, and Michelle show up together, along with other Chicago figures that include Rev. Wright, Minister Farrakhan, Rev. Meeks, Rev. Pfleger, Sen. Jones, and many, many more. Throughout this Barack also had his early ties with friend, businessman, and political financier Tony Rezko and Rezko&#8217;s partners and associates. And finally, let&#8217;s also not forget organizations that received funding from Barack and Bill, such as:
> 
> Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now (ACORN)
> Arab American Action Network (AAAN) founded by husband and wife Rashid and Mona Khalidi.
> ...


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I have to ask the others out there on martialtalk.com, would any of you have knowingly associated with Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dorhn, let alone allowed them to help you with your political career? Keep in mind what these two had done in the past, how they are unrepentant about it, and how they feel about the United States. These two terrorists who hate the United States and set off bombs to change the nature of the united states, are the close personal friends of the President of the United states and his wife.
> 
> This is from wikipedia on Bill Ayers:




And I'd have to ask,*keeping on topic*, does Bill Ayers association with Obama indicate racism on either of their parts?

More to the point, does it in any way negate the racism of Rush Lamebag, Sean "Wave the flag with my chin" Hannity, or Glen "Nutty as a wagon load of pralines" Beck? :lfao:


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, first Rush, Hannity and O'reilly are not racists.  Second, your clips brought up the connection of Bill Ayers and Barak, the one with the young turks on Rush.  You opened the door to Ayers elder,  I just posted some facts about Barak his terrorist friends and their connections as well to ACORN and other left wing political activist groups.



> Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now (ACORN)
> Arab American Action Network (AAAN) founded by husband and wife Rashid and Mona Khalidi.
> Maoist Mike Klonsky, another terrorist member of the Weatherman
> Children and Family Justice Center, Bernardine&#8217;s organization.
> Trinity Unity Church and Rev. Wright.



Oh, by the way, thanks for the clips of Hannity, O'reilly and Rush.  It is good for people who may be unfamiliar with them to hear what they actually said.


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

This is Dorhns history with the law firm:



> > Nonetheless, she was hired as a legal clerk by Sidley and Austin, a major Chicago law firm, in their New York office in 1984.  Howard Trienens, then managing partner of the firm, recently told the Chicago Tribune that he arranged the hiring of Dohrn as a favor to his fellow Northwestern University trustee and classmate, Tom Ayers.  Tom Ayers' firm, Commonwealth Edison, has used Sidley as outside counsel for many years.  She later worked in their Chicago office when she and Bill Ayers moved back to Chicago in 1987.  She left Sidley in 1988.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## billc (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/171459/michelle-obama-bernardine-dohrn-and-sidley-austin/ed-whelan



> A quick follow-up to Andy McCarthy&#8217;s intriguing and provocative





> essay exploring when and how Barack Obama and Bill Ayers really first met:
> Michelle Obama joined Sidley & Austin as an associate in the fall of 1988.  She had previously been a summer associate at Sidley & Austin&#8212;evidently in the summer of 1987.
> According to Wikipedia, Bernardine Dohrn worked for Sidley & Austin from 1984 to 1988, while she unsuccessfully sought admission to the New York and Illinois bars.  (According to Sidley&#8217;s managing partner, Dohrn didn&#8217;t get admitted to the bar because &#8220;She wouldn&#8217;t say she&#8217;s sorry&#8221; for her acts of domestic terrorism.)  It appears that Dohrn first worked in Sidley&#8217;s New York office, and then in its Chicago office.
> Did Michelle Obama and Bernardine Dohrn work together?  Did they know each other at Sidley?  When and how did they come to know each other?
> I don&#8217;t mean to suggest by these questions that there&#8217;s any reason to conclude that Barack Obama and Bill Ayers met through their wives.  As Andy suggests, it&#8217;s quite possible that they met earlier in New York.  Another alternative, as Steve Diamond speculates, is that Obama and Ayers may have worked together during a battle over reform of Chicago&#8217;s public schools in 1987 and 1988 (before Barack met Michelle).



from wikipedia:



> [h=3]Sidley & Austin LLP[/h]After graduating from Princeton and Harvard Law School in 1988, *Michelle Obama* worked with Bernardine Dohrn at Sidley & Austin, the law firm where she and Barack met. Michelle worked on marketing and intellectual property. Dorn is the wife ofWilliam Ayers, one of the founders of the Weather Underground and a friend and associate of Barack Obama. Bernadine Dohrn, Bill Ayer's wife, took credit for the bombings in New York by the Weather Underground.[SUP][15][/SUP]


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]p37MmbLgMH4[/yt]


----------

